# LEAF SPRINGS IN FRONT OF G BODY???



## ~SwitchItUp509~ (Aug 1, 2013)

What are leaf springs used for in the front of a g body on hoppers and how are they installed?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Suck the wheels up put square tube by were battery goes standing up bout a foot or weld c channel or square tube off side frame


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I'm lost. Pics?


----------



## ~SwitchItUp509~ (Aug 1, 2013)

Any pics???


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

I use trampoline springs that's jus the way I've seen customers cars I worked on


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

What ever way you go don't make it suck wheels up to tight leave a Lil slack if not you will be bottoming out


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the leafs cuz its easier and cleaner but I got acustom to using garage springs.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I have mine mounted on the frame by the core support bolts.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Leafs are soooo much easier to work with when u need to change out or replace


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

So what's the purpose? To suck the heels in while its in mid air to get more inches?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

More inches car also hops quicker


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

So what you are saying is that a full stack is not needed for big inches.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

I run 4 1/2 turns single pump 92 inches


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm doing 4-1/2 turns doing 75" single bmh piston. 
My double did 88"@ 4-1/4 turns. Lol I cut too much accidentally so I added a few donuts loll


----------



## ~SwitchItUp509~ (Aug 1, 2013)

Can anyone help out and put some pics


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn I ain't got pics right now


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Shayens ride. He's a chipper chip lol


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> I have mine mounted on the frame by the core support bolts.


 any pictures?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

People will run a square tube from side of frame. Where the core support is mounted.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Huh!!??

Are you all saying helping the tires to get sucked up into the well is all legit, and not considered ghetto? I thought that was only allowed for dancers. 

Way back in the day, I used oversize rubber bushings (under the upper arm) with motorcycle coils over them.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Not considered ghetto. If it gives u more inchea, why not. No ****. But its been done for the past few years.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST USE POWER


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Custom grill


----------



## ~SwitchItUp509~ (Aug 1, 2013)

Pics???


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks for the up close pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that street cylinders up front


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

No idea not my car


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Dumps said:


> So what you are saying is that a full stack is not needed for big inches.


2nd


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Hydros said:


> Huh!!??
> 
> Are you all saying helping the tires to get sucked up into the well is all legit, and not considered ghetto? I thought that was only allowed for dancers.
> 
> Way back in the day, I used oversize rubber bushings (under the upper arm) with motorcycle coils over them.


Any pics of the motorcycle spring setup?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 742089


I don't know Wats more ghetto the way leaf springs set up is or the pitch fork holding hood up lol


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Interesting .. I've heard of the garage spring thing back in the day.. Has anyone tried to modify the sway bar to act like a torsion bar.? Figure it might work kinda the same way but look more stock / clean..


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Or what about running a mono leaf thru the crossmember to push up on the lowers? Like the leafs in the 80's sevilles..?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SERIOUS said:


> Or what about running a mono leaf thru the crossmember to push up on the lowers? Like the leafs in the 80's sevilles..?


Thats been done, but its kinda a pain in the ass when u need to change coils, or rebuild strokes, etc...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

SERIOUS said:


> Interesting .. I've heard of the garage spring thing back in the day.. Has anyone tried to modify the sway bar to act like a torsion bar.? Figure it might work kinda the same way but look more stock / clean..


I have seen the sway bar welded to the frame to do the same thing.


----------

